# Polishing “chrome” trim under windows?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Hey everyone, as title states I need a little help polishing some oxidized trim on my new to me 2013 Cruze. I quickly tried some windex and that did nothing. Does this task call for some aluminum polish? I attempted a forum search and didn’t return any results for this yet. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 268051


I’ve always liked the old go-to Turtle Wax Chrome Polish, cheap, effective and available most anywhere.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Turtle-W...MI-fG38pOC3wIV2bbACh38kAaKEAQYASABEgJjK_D_BwE


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The trim in question is actually stainless steel, lightly polished. What I see is the effects of residue from the evil detergents that car washes use.
Tends to leave behind a whitish discoloration.

I think you can find a stainless specific polish at most hardware stores and I'm kind of against a formal chrome polish for this task. Chrome polish uses abrasives and are formulated specifically for chrome, which is a rather hard metal applied to steel.
My concern is along the lines of the chrome polish possibly scratching the stainless......not with the results you are hoping for.

First though, try a cleaner wax (usually sold as a liquid).....any brand. Go to a stainless polish only if the cleaner wax isn't meeting your expectations.

Rob


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent point Rob, didn’t realize it wasn’t chrome...definitely stay away from the chrome cleaner, it is indeed abrasive to non-chromed finishes.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I had the same issue with mine. Used Meguiars Scratch X 2.0 which is actually a mild paint cleaner. Made them look new again. Just as a tip, the portion of the silver trim that is on the rear quarter panel under the black triangular shaped accent is of a different material. Although it may look the same it is slightly different, hence you will want to polishing it more carefully/less aggressively with the cleaner wax/polish of your choice. I polished one of mine to much and it let a sort of rainbow effect on it. Still improved it though but just be careful with the trim in that location!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies! I tried a little bit of Meguiars Ultimate Compound (the liquid kind) I already had and with a bit of elbow grease it looks pretty good. It doesn’t look new, but it removed all the corrosion/oxidation look. Think tomorrow I’ll tape things off and go all in.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So... I got some "wadding metal polish by Eagle One" as well as hit it with some of the ultimate compound. It helped but I'm still not quite satisfied. Anyone think I am just being too particular or can this be brought back to like new? The longer it sits the worse it gets again. (but it is loads better)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take a look at 'Flitz' polishing products......I've had good results on stainless.

Your tarnished trim is one of the nastiest I've seen......and I still believe it is acid burn from car wash detergent......like it was sprayed on and then put out in the sun without rinsing.
If the Flitz is not successful you may have to consider replacing the pieces.

Rob


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I'll take a look at it, the big pieces are over $80 a piece from GM parts direct, bit on the pricey side considering i'd need 4.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So to go ahead and close this out for anyone still wondering, I got them polished and presentable. Ended up using glass cooktop polish, haha it worked great, was more abrasive.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done! Congrats on the find.

You followed a series of steps I use.....just keep finding products that, in this case, are slightly more abrasive......start out with the least intrusive and go up in steps.

Your results look great.

Rob


----------

